
Why aren’t you using ionice yet? - chaostheory
http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/
======
zenlinux
Thus speaketh the kernel source:

The "anticipatory" I/O scheduler is the _default_ disk scheduler. It is
generally a good choice for most environments, but is quite large and complex
when compared to the deadline I/O scheduler, it can also be slower in some
cases especially some database loads.

The deadline I/O scheduler is simple and compact, and is often as good as the
anticipatory I/O scheduler, and in some database workloads, better. ...

The CFQ I/O scheduler tries to distribute bandwidth equally among all
processes in the system. It should provide a fair working environment,
_suitable for desktop systems._

------
pius
Nice!

~~~
icky
I was tempted to downmod this, just so it would be a lower number and run
faster...

